# Abra's picture thread!



## AbraCadaver (Mar 17, 2010)

I am currently renovating me flat, so I can't have spiders at my place, but this is my little versi baby, who are now in Tarantula daycare untill her momma can pick her up! 

The date is a bit off, but I took them yesterday =)

Introducing DUMPLING!


----------



## Teal (Mar 17, 2010)

*What a cutie! Gotta love versis! *


----------



## AbraCadaver (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeah, she's a sweetheart!


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 20, 2010)

*Ohhhh - She's Purty Healthy*

No peircings on her though - Just the Mealworm - Tee~Hee 

- Jason


----------



## AbraCadaver (Mar 22, 2010)

Lol, the day she tells me she wants a piercing, I'll give her one XD


----------



## seanbond (Mar 24, 2010)

nice lil spida!


----------



## ametan (Mar 24, 2010)

Versicolor's are definitely the Elton John's of the arachnoworld.


----------



## BlackCat (Mar 24, 2010)

ametan said:


> Versicolor's are definitely the Elton John's of the arachnoworld.


No, that would be the Iridopelma seladonium! 


Cute lil versi, Abra.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Mar 28, 2010)

Dumpling is home at last!! Snapped some shots of her =)



































































And a lil' vid of the darling taking a stroll:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8yn_kgvE7yM&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8yn_kgvE7yM&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0xcc2550&color2=0xe87a9f" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lovebug (Mar 29, 2010)

What a beautiful T!!!


----------



## AbraCadaver (Mar 29, 2010)

Thank you =)

So, today I was gonna refill her waterdish, and she just ran up my arm, onto my face and just settled there.. I grabbed my camera and snapped a few shots, she was so cute!







She tickled me!!


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 29, 2010)

*Cute!*

"Abra, Abra-Cadaver..........Your Versi wants to reach out and Grab-ya".

 - Jason


----------



## AbraCadaver (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, they're not T's, but they're part of the family!


Krystall funnydogs Hot Gossip, the black pug:
























Cometcats Smashing Pumpkin, the flamepoint persian:


----------



## AbraCadaver (May 21, 2010)

*Time to update with some pics!*

I've gotten me some new T's since my last thread, which seems to have disappeared from the face of the earth. Anyways. 

First of, I want to take a moment for my Avicularia Bicegoi, which I found dead on Tuesday. I rescued her from this guy who kept her at swamplike conditions, and her corkbark had rotted all the way through. I was too late to save her, unfortunatley. Here she is, my dear little Weasley: 






I also think I've gotten scammed with my P.Ornata. I was gonna buy an Ornata, a GBB and a P.Metallica from this guy. The P.Metallica had a bad molt, fair enough, it happens. BUt then he sold the GBB to someone else, claiming "he'd forgotten about me buying it". I had already paid for the GBB and the Ornata, and he said he'd already used the money for one of the T's, but that he'd give me back money for the GBB and send the Ornata. He was supposed to send it may first - and I still haven't seen neither head nor tail of either the spider nor him. GIT!  Ah well, I guess I'll jsut have to focus on the positive side, and that is that I barely paid anything for either spider.. 

Now for something happier - My current babies! 

First of, we have my little baby girl, Dumpling! My first ever T. She's a beautiful Avicularia Versicolor, and the apple of my eye! I just renovated her house a few days ago, so I didn't want to disturb her anymore by getting her out, but I teied to get some updated piccies if her. She's a bit fat at the moment, cause I accidentally fed her twice in a day, cause I forgot to write down the  first time 

















Then we have my little baby Avicularia Huriana, Ginny! She's tiny, and soo cool! She's probably the strangest of the ones I have.. She sometimes runs around on the leaves in her enclosure, flailing her front legs, and threatening what seems to be her reflection 













Then we have the mystery Avicularia.. No one really knows what kind of Avic this is, because some knucklehead decided to make a communal with different Avic species.. Fair enough, but he also mixed genders, so one of the females laid a sac, with babies that could be a hybrid of several things.. The momma who laid it is a Avicularia Avicularia. It's a really pretty baby, it looks alot like the Bicogei that passed away, but I guess only time will tell what this little weirdo is... It's really shy, but sometimes it just spurts out, and when it does, she hairs you like MAD! 












Then, the last Avic. My Avicularia Sp. Amazonas Purple. I really can't get pics that do her fab colour justice. She has a deep purple "undercoat" and the longer hairs are lavender coloured. It's amazing. SHe looks alot like a purple A.Metallica, so I'm guessing she's actually a purpureaxmetallica hybrid.. Her carapace is very purpurea-ish. She's a gorgeous spider, but the camera doesn't want to show her colour properly. She has sort of a weird baldpatch going on too.  The only pic I have that shows her colour, is really blurry and weird.. But I'll post it anyways. 
















This one shows her colour quite nicely:






A short while ago, I was in the LPS buying cricks, and they had just gotten in a shipment with Grammy slings. They basicly only sell rosies at this shop, but somehow a little bugger labeled Grammostola Pulchra had snuk in there. They had no idea what this spider was, because, well.. It's an LPS, right.. So they sold it to me for 5 bucks! I have no idea if it's just a mislabeled Rosie, or an actual Pulchra or whatever the heck it is, but for 5 bucks, I honestly don't care. I've never really had any terrestrials, nor did I really plan on getting one, so I hadn't read up or anything. It seems happy enough though.. Anyways, enough blabber! Here it is, my little supposedly G.Pulchra:



























Wow, long babble   Just felt like giving you some stories about the little ones!


----------



## AbraCadaver (May 22, 2010)

*bump*

I think my babies deserve some attention!! =p


----------



## J.huff23 (May 22, 2010)

I love the little pulchra. :}


----------

